# 90 Sentra engine identification



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

First, sorry if this has been posted before, I searched I swear!

Anyways, I just got a 1990 Sentra 2D front wheel drive 4 speed given to me, runs great though it needs a new clutch and a basic tuneup.
My question is, how do I tell which engine it has?
It says 12 valve on the valve cover, and it's either has a carburetor or a throttle body fuel injection.

Is there anything I should look for?
I can provide pictures if needed.

Thanks for the help. Looking forward to being an active member here.


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

it's simple. if its fuel injected its a GA16i, if it's carb then it's a GA16s which you wouldnt have unless you have a euro or jdm sentra (aka-sunny). so seeing as you have a sentra and not a sunny, you have a GA16i.


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you. This is my first Nissan, so I don't know too much about them specifically.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

take a picture of the engine bay!


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry, took me a little while to find my camera, and get the pictures uploaded.









It needs work, and to be cleaned, not bad for free though.

More pictures here Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

nice, drop in a ga16de header and a euro cam


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

Im actually reading the writeup's for both of those right now


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

FIRST! GO GET SOME SIMPLE GREEN AND A BUCKET OF ELBOW GREASE!!! hehe
j/k
good ideas on the header and euro cam...would suggest a cat back exhaust!
i like magna flow myself...i have used Magnaflow Performance | Discount Performance Auto Parts | Performance Exhaust Systems | Flowmaster Performance Mufflers to get my exhaust parts ......and a selfish plug check out my website for your fluids and filter needs....hehe


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

can get a 5sp too!


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, its going to be a while in the making, I have basically 0 budget to work on it, being an unemployed college student.
I am planning on putting a 5 speed, all around disk breaks, total exhaust upgrade, probably a suspension upgrade, along with the head and cam that has already been mentioned.

Once I get the performance and mechanical side of things done, then I'll start on the flashy stuff, though I don't want it to look like a cookie-cutter rice burner that all high school kids have.

And your right about the elbow grease, I'm going to clean the engine and wash the car, probably next weekend.


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

nice ricers in this forum. :thumbup:


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

I know, i was being semi-sarcastic. 
I was mainly referring to all those civic's and sentra's you see high school kids with, that have the oversize'd spoiler, the walmart exhaust tip, painted a florescent color, with tacky decals, not to mention the huge aftermarket tach with over sized shift light (for those that don't know how to shift properly).



Would anyone know where I could find an electronic version of the FSM for my car? or even one for the specific engine in it?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

hit up autozone.com they have alot of the diagrams and stuff you need for free!


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks!
Wheres that site been hiding all my life?


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, haven't been able to do much of it yet. Once I start my new job, I'll be able to do the work I have planned on it, one thing at a time.
Did do an oil change, and changed the plugs/wires/cap/rotor.
Have to add another item to my list though, CV shafts, the passenger side shaft is going out, so I'll change both of them to be safe, once I have the money.

I did clean the engine up some though 










Added a few new pictures to the gallery too.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

looking good!!


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I just spent a few hours in the shop,
Turns out it does have a 5 speed transmission in it, though 5th gear is blown. 1-4 work fine though.
Changed the clutch, cv shaft seals, lower ball joints, outer tie-rod-ends, and fixed the speedometer. 
It's like a totally different car!
I might have been able to squeeze another week out of the old clutch, but it was pretty embarrassing.

The CV shafts are actually in pretty good condition, the boots aren't cracked or anything, but I'll probably change them out in the next few months.

Next up on the repair list is the struts, they are pretty well shot. 
And it appears I knocked a pinhole in the oil pan going over a speed bump at my buddies house. I'm used to my mercury which sat higher and had stiffer suspension :-/


----------

